# Dashcam viewer frozen on 'video unavailable' screen



## Deanos83

Hi all,

My dashcam seems to be recording fine, however the viewer is stuck on 'video unavailable, please select different footage' page. The 3 horizontal lines aren't responsive, neither is the bin/delete button. The only button that works is the X. 

I'm using a high endurance sd and usb adapter. If I remove this the recordings are all there and able to view on pc. I can also format it on the car, the red dots appear. Basically everything is working, except the launcher, frozen.
Have also reset, using the steering wheel buttons.

Not sure what to do next?


----------



## Deanos83

Hi all,

My dashcam seems to be recording fine, however the viewer is stuck on 'video unavailable, please select different footage' page. The 3 horizontal lines aren't responsive, neither is the bin/delete button. The only button that works is the X.

I'm using a high endurance sd and usb adapter. If I remove this the recordings are all there and able to view on pc. I can also format it on the car, the red dots appear. Basically everything is working, except the launcher, frozen.
Have also reset, using the steering wheel buttons.

I've also removed the usb in the correct way, formatted on pc, used the original usb. Left the car overnight.

Not sure what to do next?

Image attached


----------



## JasonF

One of the videos is corrupted. Reformat the device using the button on the Security tab. If it happens again after that, it's likely you have an incompatibility with either the USB adaptor or the media.


----------



## Deanos83

JasonF said:


> One of the videos is corrupted. Reformat the device using the button on the Security tab. If it happens again after that, it's likely you have an incompatibility with either the USB adaptor or the media.


As stated, did all that. Even if I put a completely clean usb in, formatted on pc, then format on the car, this screen still appears when I select viewer.

I cannot clear this screen.


----------



## Deanos83

Fixed.

Had to do hard reset with brake pedal.


----------

